# The Flash Diffuser Most People Have



## cgw (Jan 21, 2021)

Provided you're not adrift in an alternate reality:

A Face Mask Can Double as a Flash Diffuser for Better Portraits


----------



## Space Face (Jan 22, 2021)

Not part of my wardrobe or photography kit.  Nor will it be


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 22, 2021)

True,  just watch out for the colour cast. Lol


----------

